# Que tipo de conmutador debo usar para esta conexión?



## Sinfirma23 (Abr 8, 2018)

Hola buenas, vereis, en el esquema que adjunto, quiero cortar el circuito por las dos lineas rojas y a la vez unir las dos cenexiones en verde. y en la otra posicion del conmutador o interruptor deshacer el cambio como si no hubiera cortado nada en el circuito. No se si me explico a ver....

Esto es un circuito de un previo el cual tiene una sección que me quiero saltar y conectar directamente las dos conexiones unidas por la linea verde, pero creo que necesitaría desconectar el condensador C45, para que la señal no viaje para atrás y la entrada no inversora del U1B para que la señal no vaya al integrado.

En resumen: Mediante un conmutador quiero cortar en la entrada no inversora del U1B y a la vez en la union entre el C45 y R57 y además que me haga una conexión directa como la de la linea verde y en la otra posición del conmutador dejar el circuito tal y como está de origen.

Podeis echarme una mano?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Una llave doble inversora de  solo dos puntos (sin punto medio). Puede ser corredera o palanca

También con selectora de un piso (o mas) dos polos (o mas) *solo* dos posiciones.

https://http2.mlstatic.com/llave-se...l--D_NQ_NP_956905-MLA25128554738_102016-F.jpg


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Abr 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una llave doble inversora de  solo dos puntos (sin punto medio). Puede ser corredera o palanca
> 
> También con selectora de un piso (o mas) dos polos (o mas) *solo* dos posiciones.
> 
> https://http2.mlstatic.com/llave-se...l--D_NQ_NP_956905-MLA25128554738_102016-F.jpg



Me gusta más la de la foto que has puesto en el esquema, queda muy clarita, si no te he entendido mal es un conmutador de dos posiciones con 6 conexiones no? y ya las pongo tal y como has puesto en el dibujo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Si , *doble inversora sin punto medio , sólo de dos posiciones no de tres posiciones , seis patas *

Puede ser corredera :







Palanca :











Tecla el de la izquierda :






Pulsador con retención :











Electricamente son iguales , sólo cambia la estética


----------

